# Searching a 50/50 bevel Sujihiki



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a line cook seaching for my first sujihiki.

I already have asked for advice when getting my petty and everyone had very usefull advices, at the time i was working at Boston.

Now i am back home (Portugal) so i will need a website that sells overseas.

I work as a line cook in a small brigade so i do all kind of prep and service: vegetables, meat, fish.

My actual knife set:

- geshin uraku 150mm petty;
- global 180mm deba
- gesshin ginga gyuto 270mm
- global 240mm flexible fillet knife
- mac superior 270mm bread knife.

I am lefty so a 50/50 bevel is a most.
In my knife kit i miss a slicer that i can use for portion meat and specially fish and any cooked protein, a extra would be if i also use it to replace my fillet flexible knife that i only use to skin fish .

What would be your advices? My thought would go to a western handle, 50/50 bevel, 270mm or 300mm at a limit of 350 USD.

Thanks for your advices.

Best regards from Azores Islands,
joel vieira


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just checked a vintage carbon American slicer blade I'm about to rehandle today and it has an asymmetric grind to it.  Convex on one side and concave on the other.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for the advices. 

Benuser, do you now anyhing about the blades of the brand that you suggested?

I am asking because i have a Portuguese brand "icel knives" that are cheap, good fit and finish and a good profile and are 56Hrc.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks benuser,

As for the icel i am portuguese so i grew up seeing and trying their products.

To give an idea, they are making some of the knives for victorinox. As an idea, in january i bought a victorinox ouster knife and it was made at... Portugal. 

But they only do stainless steel knives.

I talked about Icel because it's a term of comparison; i would like something more high end.


----------



## braising cows (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got a single bevel left handed 270 mm misono sujihiki that I actually found on eBay for $100, I think the price on chefknivestogo was $200 new so if Mark has the left handed one or can get it that would put you in the ballpark.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Benuser,

A few hours ago i sent a email to Mr Iwahara.

I also sent a email (and i'm waiting for the answer) to J.Broda of Jck and i'm going to email Mark Richmond of Chef Knives to go.

Right now, after reading a lot, there are a few knives that caught my interest:

- misono swedish steel, left version
- richmond artifex
- geshin ginga
- mac mighty slicer

The misono has a lot of fans;
the ritchmond looks like a huge bang for the money;
i already have a (gyuto) ginga and i love the stell: very easy to sharp and good edge retention.
Excelent feedback from the mac users and i have a great impression from my macc superior bread knife.

Any ideas/opinions?


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Uhm, i don't want a knife that needs to do thinning. I had miss that point on the artifex.
Because of that i take the artifex from my list.

I had received an answer from Mr iwahara. he says that a left hand sujihiki is 15% plus regular price, i don't think it is expensive: 

Left Handed Version
Misono Sweden Steel Series No.122 Sujihiki 270mm $232
Misono Sween Steel Series No.123 Sujihiki 300mm $276
Free Shipping Service

I have now 3 doubts:
1. The way to sharp a 30/70 is hard?
2. I have read that this knife is very reactive. Just wipeout after cleaning is enough to keep the rust away?
3. What lenght is more versatile: 270mm or 300mm?

Best regards.


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Benuser.


I am lefty,

After read a lot of opinions (also in another foruns) and, some people says that the 70/30 configuration don't gonna be bad for me and that the knife don.t gonna drift; some peoplle say the opossite

What are yours opinions?


----------



## jcnvieira (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion!


----------

